# pics of my baby



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

one of my many jaguar cichlids. this is my big baby. been with me a long time. hes also a HLLE recovery.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

how big is this bugger anyway?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey aspects nice fish photo. Is that a picture of you under your profile name? If so, I have also had a labret piercing in that same spot and I just want to forewarn you that my dentist suggested I take it out as it was causing gum recession. The dentist said would you either like to have a hole in your lip or a hole in your mouth. I've also had a tongue ring and chipped some of my molars with that, so I guess that means no more facial piercings for me. I have a dentist appt. today, wish me luck!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

gil_ong said:


> how big is this bugger anyway?




he was around 13" the last time i took him out for measurement, but that was months ago. hes probably grown a little more since then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks good, what size tank is he in?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

he lives in a pond now. with many many other jaguars


----------

